
Ask HN: Professional sports shutdown what will fill peoples leisure time now? - sigmaprimus
During the last NHL strike, many TV providers broadcasted Poker tournaments, Texas Holdem exploded on the scene.<p>What less common forms of entertainment do you think will arise from this current sports hiatus?
======
AustinGrandt
Esports and their associated leagues have a big opportunity to possibly go
more mainstream at the moment. They are well suited for this particular
situation as big tournaments can be done fully remote. Some examples are The
Call of Duty League announced that they will be continuing their season fully
remote and I believe the Rocket League College Series is roughly already fully
remote.

It's also an activity that people who are watching it can then participate in
after the event.

Could be a big opportunity for some of the more accessible competitive games
to be on "regular" TV or at the very least have huge live streams on
Twitch/Youtube.

~~~
sigmaprimus
This is a great answer. I can see broadcasters buying licences from these
teams, many of which are already owned by professional sports clubs.

I think that Twitch has already proved that there is an audience for this
product.

------
weinzierl
I just wondered today if the crisis has led to an increase in social media
engagement. If someone has numbers they could share I'm sure it would be
interesting.

------
icedchai
Perhaps people will go back to reading books.

------
pmdulaney
I'm enjoying War and Peace on my Kindle.

